# RIP SSgt Tim 'DT' Davis



## amlove21 (Feb 26, 2009)

SSgt Tim Davis, a combat controller at Hurby, was killed by an IED on Feb 20 in Afghanistan. All the details are available on the web today.

Condolences to his surviving family and the Controllers an PJ's he left at the 23rd. 

This marks the third death of an operator in less than three weeks. 

Rest in peace warriors. Today is indeed a sad day.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 26, 2009)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 26, 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 26, 2009)

RIP...


----------



## formerBrat (Feb 26, 2009)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Trip_Wire (Feb 26, 2009)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 26, 2009)

Rest in Peace.  My condolences to his family and Brothers.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Rest in Peace SSgt Davis


----------



## Scotth (Feb 27, 2009)

R.I.P


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 27, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## tova (Feb 27, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 28, 2009)

Rest easy Airman, your watch is over. 


Thank you for dedicated service and your ultimate sacrifice. 

You are not forgotten.


----------



## lancero (Feb 28, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 28, 2009)

Blue Skies SSgt.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Feb 28, 2009)

Rest Well


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 2, 2009)

RIP SSgt Davis .....sad day.......

Thank you for your service and dedication.


----------



## Typhoon (Mar 2, 2009)

RIP SSgt Davis. My thoughts and prayers out to all those with whom he served, and to his family and friends back at home...


----------



## Charlie Mike (Mar 2, 2009)

Rest in the arms of the angels, Sgt Davis. You stood tall for your brothers and for your nation. With your quiet strength and grace you became the epitome of the Special Ops Airman. You are not forgotten.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 3, 2009)

RIP SSgt Davis 

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms.

LL


----------

